# Bee Trailers



## BansheeBabe (Apr 5, 2011)

i dont know what other people say but i think there great. it pulls great and is in great condition even though we bought it used.


----------



## rum4 (Feb 28, 2010)

I bought one two years ago and have had no issues with it. It is a living qtrs trailer with a 8 foot short wall. My trailer dealer has been in the trailer business for 40 years and he reccommended it. He is real selective in the trailers he sells and knows his business. My family and I like it alot...


----------

